# Reading



## GundamXXX (Jan 14, 2011)

I was just wondering how many books Tempers read

This can include online books, real book and mature comics (aka not DC or Marvel stuff)

Me myself read every day on the train to work and back home. I think I average about 5-10 books a year

Also my holiday's are spend reading in the woods or on the beach depending on where I take my holiday

EDIT:
Ok I put another option there .. 15+ a year


----------



## admotonic (Jan 14, 2011)

I did vote for daily, but I can be a bit all over the place. I try to read every day but some times this doesn't happen, and other days I'll read heaps. I would average between 3-5 books a year though


----------



## nasune (Jan 14, 2011)

Well my vote is for daily, but the amount most likely exceeds 50 books a year (I spent most of my days reading) which is not exactly in the poll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 14, 2011)

Daily, and my amount is around 30-35 I guess according to my library card. Not an option. Then we add all of my e-books and the ones I actually bought, and that's gonna reach a lot more. Perhaps 40-50.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

I haven't read a book in a while, what with school (that just sounds wrong), but I do read on a daily basis.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 14, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I *haven't read a book in a while*, what with school (that just sounds wrong), but I do *read on a daily basis*.


Contradictory, much?
I read books every day. I hate the long walk I have to take to the library. I don't go there often. That's probably why I have a $5 late fee on my account, ATM.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 14, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you read something at a forum it count as read, so you read all the time.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 14, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lack of voice acting in older games made me quite an avid reader.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 14, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Depravo (Jan 14, 2011)

Why no 15+ option? Is it inconceivable to you that people would read that many?


----------



## imshortandrad (Jan 14, 2011)

I read all the time, especially if it's a good book. I'm one of those people who won't put a book down until it's done. xD

I don't read too many online books, just usually books I get from the library or ones I order.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't read fiction at all. I did when I was a kid but now the only reading I do is when I'm researching something, which is where a fair chunk of the hours of my week go. I'm always learning something new but I don't think that counts in this poll


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

I read 3-4 books a week.  I'll read anything but mystery (too predictable lol).  

The latest good book I've read is "The Art of Racing in the Rain."  Read it.  Do it.  It's by Garth Stein.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Jan 15, 2011)

I love reading a good book, even more than playing a good game. I haven't read anything in a while though, quite busy with schoolwork. I plan on buying a couple used books online in a week or so, since I can't stand reading from a computer screen. I like feeling the pages in my hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also a quick reader, maybe too much so. When I get a hold of an awesome book, I'll risk damaging my eyes by reading it under the covers with a light. My favorite genres are sci-fi and fantasy.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 15, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> Why no 15+ option? Is it inconceivable to you that people would read that many?



Not inconcievable.. I just didnt expect it O_O

Before I started work full time I did about 20-30 a year depending on my holiday 

Anyway, 15+ is now included in the poll ^^



Also.. I need a good alternative for a library since I cant actualy borrow books there anymore, my ex took about 10 books with her to Australia when she left -_-


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I haven't read a book in like 10 year, It's not my thing.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 15, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now I've voted.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe grammar and reading are correlated.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 15, 2011)

Son of Science said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha definately agree



Also, do any of you read in different languages?  I read in dutch and english,  I tried french but its just not happening and same goes for spanish and german although german isnt TOO bad considering


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 15, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


German and English are the only languages I speak fluently, but most of the great German novels have been translated to English


----------



## Depravo (Jan 15, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Also.. I need a good alternative for a library since I cant actualy borrow books there anymore, my ex took about 10 books with her to Australia when she left -_-


You can steal eBooks from the internet just like we do with movies, music, games etc. Use Calibre to convert them to to a format more amenable to your favourite reading program/device.

Here's a site with some eBooks that are legal due to the copyright expiring - http://www.gutenberg.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## Narayan (Jan 15, 2011)

ohh, you said comics so are manga's included?


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 15, 2011)

game01 said:
			
		

> ohh, you said comics so are manga's included?



Manga's are similar to comics. Theres the generic ones like the ones in Jump etc and the ones that make you think. The last one counts


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 15, 2011)

I finish about a book every two days, so 100-odd books a year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm starting to run out though.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 15, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> I finish about a book every two days, so 100-odd books a year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats impressive, I read pretty fast but only for about 30min a day and take a month to finish a book :S

Where do you find the time?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm a really fast reader, I can read bout 200 pages in an hour.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 15, 2011)

Damn.. Im impressed. I can do about 80-100 max an hour


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 15, 2011)

After nearly 50 years, it is hard to find stuff I have not read that I wish to read.

Used to read a lot more in my 30s. But I have never considered finishing the book to be the objective, thus I can't claim much of a number. But I do constantly have books on the go I periodically like to escape into for a bit.

Currently reading Legends of Shanara Bearers of the Black staff. And I might finish it next week or next month of by spring time


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 15, 2011)

Maybe it's just the day and age but I don't do like any reading any more. Never found it to be too entertaining. Honestly, I just prefer movies and games to commute a story to me (call me brain dead if you wish, but I like the full impact of audio and video to tell me a story).

School has also crushed any love of literature I had but shoving shitty books down my throat. Catcher in the Rye can burn in hell, that awful piece of a literary defecation.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 15, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just the day and age but I don't do like any reading any more. Never found it to be too entertaining. Honestly, I just prefer movies and games to commute a story to me (call me brain dead if you wish, but I like the full impact of audio and video to tell me a story).
> 
> School has also crushed any love of literature I had but shoving shitty books down my throat. Catcher in the Rye can burn in hell, that awful piece of a literary defecation.



Gaming isnt being braindead aslong as its a decent game with some depth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Movies can be good but same rule applies

Never read Catcher in the Rye, neither were we "forced" to read shitty books. We had a few mandetory books but me mostly had to pick them ourselves from a massive list containing like 1000 books


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jan 15, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being forced to read Lord of the Flies 10 times in a row really made me hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. You're lucky that you got a choice, we were forced into reading our teachers choice.

BTW, this thread comes at a good time, I'm nearing my thousandth ebook.


----------



## anaxs (Jan 15, 2011)

i dont usually read, you can say i "hate" reading. i only usually read if i have, to, on websites such as the temp, or if theres a book that really hooks me, one in particular is " The Hunger Games" ;really interesting


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 17, 2011)

I read daily and would say I actually finish 25+ books a year.


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 17, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Son of Science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If your going to be a grammar nazi make sure your grammar is 100% perfect   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love hypocrites.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 17, 2011)

Ever since my son was born, I don't have time for actual books anymore, so I use audiobooks. So I guess that counts right?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 17, 2011)

I read, and I read a whole lot. There is the matter of getting books, though... Thank goodness for the power of the interwebs!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 17, 2011)

All day, every day.


I read untill my eyes bleed.



Damn studies...


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 17, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> I read in dutch and english,  I tried french but its just not happening and same goes for spanish and german although german isnt TOO bad considering


Why? I mean, the dutch books? Just wondering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OT:
I don't like reading at all. I did it a lot when I was a bit younger, but since I have a computer, I can't seem to make any time for it..
I do read some "mature" manga tho, sometimes.

Anyway, gundam, a very good dutch book is Pitface. It's the last book I actually finished, and I really liked it.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuz Im dutch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I prefer english now since I consider it my native tongue since becoming Australian

Never heard of Pitface, whos it by?


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 17, 2011)

GundamXXX said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaah, explains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's from Herman Brusselmans.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 17, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> GundamXXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Your' should be 'you're' and 'nazi' should have a capital N.

I'm just saying.....


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Ever since my son was born, I don't have time for actual books anymore, so I use audiobooks. So I guess that counts right?


Gratz on you becoming a dad.. great... isnt it? xD

But yea I know what you mean. Since my tyke was born I had no more life left untill he went to sleep T_T

In all honesty, I dont regret it though.. Kid > Everything


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 17, 2011)

I used to read a lot but I don't so much any more. I tend to do more writing than reading these days, what with my fanfics to finish and of course Guiding Light to run.


----------



## Am0s (Jan 17, 2011)

I never read books, but my wife reads every night


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 18, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never claimed to be 100% perfect unlike some people. Gbatemp doesn't need smug people like you trying to bring people down. Good way to derail someones thread aswell


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 18, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I never claimed to be 100% perfect unlike some people. Gbatemp doesn't need smug people like you trying to bring people down. Good way to derail someones thread aswell



Neither did we. All I said is that I agree that poor spelling, and Im talking bigger issues then too or to, is partly due to lack of reading proper novels
I make mistakes grammar wise I know that, but the thing that annoys me are those inadequate idiots who cant spell for shit

Reading a book makes you comprehend words better and sentence structure way better.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 18, 2011)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I never claimed to be 100% perfect unlike some people. Gbatemp doesn't need smug people like you trying to bring people down. Good way to derail someones thread aswell


If anyone's smug, it's you. You were the one in the first place that said GundamXXX's grammar is poor even though he was simply making a point. He wasn't being a grammar Nazi or overconfident at all. You were the one who derailed the thread in the first place.

As for me correcting you, you'll have to excuse me on that. I have a habit of correcting people's grammar when that person makes himself noticed while saying something about grammar. I've corrected Rockstar a lot of times, especially when he makes those post milestones and says "i think my grammer is kinda beter". Also, in real life, some of my classmates intentionally use broken English to make themselves sound like gangsters so I've kind of taken a habit to correcting them even though they don't want correction.

I never try to intentionally bring people down. (except for this certain guy that really pisses me off) I'm a genuinely nice person. Just look at my other posts.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 18, 2011)

i haven't read lotta books but i like reading random stuff. i do it a lot. like cracked.com


----------



## The Pi (Jan 18, 2011)

Depends...

During good school I have to do an essay on a book you've read every 4 weeks (no matter whatever year)
So I read about 2 or 3 during school time and read the wiki page on books (I don't like being forced to read)

During holidays I get through a book a week. (when I'm not forced)

Sounds odd but it's just the way I work.

More than 15 I guess....


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 18, 2011)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Depends...
> 
> During good school I have to do an essay on a book you've read every 4 weeks (no matter whatever year)
> So I read about 2 or 3 during school time and read the wiki page on books (I don't like being forced to read)
> ...



Makes total sense.. I hate being forced to read

I kinda pwnd the final exam people though for english
We had to read several books but also old english literature and poems were allowed. I did Childe Roland to the Dark Tower came, the poem that the Dark Tower series are based upon and the people had NO clue what it was about lol


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

my vote is for manga's


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't read too much books, so I voted weekly. I always read a book if I had the mood to read it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll read a book if I'm happy, but if I'm angry or sad, I'll just seat and draw.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Mar 31, 2011)

I dont read much to be honest.
If something catches my attention, I read it with full of my concentration though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(whether its a book or whatever it is).


----------



## Arm73 (Mar 31, 2011)

Believe it or not, I used to read more when I was younger, but in the past 5-6 years I did almost zero books reading.
Recently ( and I mean in the past 3- 4 years ) I started to enjoy heavy text based games ( Phoenix Wright anybody ? Nine doors ? ) and I really enjoyed it.
I got into thinking that maybe I like to read.
Then , something change the cards completely : Ikureader.
I've got a DSiXL, and Ikureader looks amazing on it.
I downloaded about 400 books in epub format, and I got most of them to work on Ikureader, so now before I go to sleep I'm reading a few chapters of some nice mystery story.
I can even read when I eat now, since it's so easy to turn the pages and the DSiXL takes considerably less space then 400 real books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So yes, I'm becoming sort of a heavy reader, but for now, I only read when I am absolutely too tired to play a video game, other wise why waste my time on a book when I still didn't finish Assassin Creed 2 ?


----------



## prowler (Apr 1, 2011)

Honestly, I don't read books at all.

Reading books hurt my eyes even when I've got my glasses on.
Books that are spaced out more, I can read.


----------



## Raika (Apr 1, 2011)

Depends, but it's usually monthly, sometimes not at all... 1-5 a year.


----------



## Mazor (Apr 1, 2011)

1-5 a year, Steinbeck only, Final Destination.


----------



## zegaz312 (Apr 7, 2011)

I didn't get into reading much until 2 or 3 months ago when my friends all suddenly started reading like crazy.. xD It sparked my curiosity and now i find myself reading constantly.. But i'm a slow reader so i average like 1-2 books a week, if i'm not busy


----------



## nutella (Apr 7, 2011)

Reading? LOL


----------

